# Where To Connect M/B SW ?



## TmdRockz™ (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a new case .so im gonna use it with my mars .in that case there is a wire named M/B Switch ,where to plug it .and there is another  wires named as Turbo LED ,,2,3,4,5 ..where to connect them also //


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Dec 4, 2008)

M/B switch should be for your Power button. As for the Turbo LED: I have no idea.


----------



## caleb (Dec 4, 2008)

You just need the Power M/B SW to your power button. I dont think anybody finds any use of HDD PWR LEDs and the reset button nowdays. Not to mention turbo button/led which are completly useless.


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks


----------

